# How are the Hypnotherapy people doing?



## eric

Its that time again, I figured I would start a new thread. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG

Hi Eric:I'm still doing great since finishing in March 2000. I do occasionally have D due to medication I am taking, but the IBS overall is still much improved. I've been listening to the tapes the past few days for a "pick-me-up", and it's amazing how calm I am the next day. I usually listen to them when I know I have a busy schedule coming up, and they really help me sail through.JeanG


----------



## norbert46

Eric, I have also finished the 100 days and am doing great. I like going to sleep at night listening so I am going back thru the tapes enjoying whichever one I feel like hearing.







Thanks and good luck to the others, Norb


----------



## GailSusan

Don't quite know what to do as there are such long gaps between when I can listen to the tapes. Having to deal with a family emergency out of state and can't listen to the tapes for logistics and time reasons. Should I start back at square one with the tapes after three or four days away from them or pick up where I left off? ------------------***Gail


----------



## eric

Jean and Norb, that is great and I am really glad for you both.







I have been doing great also, I think I might have even it another step up in remission and I have not listen to them in a long time although I practice. Really glad to hear this and Jean thanks for posting the long term feedback is really helpful.







Gail, hope things are okay.I would go back a couple days before where you left off and pick up from there. Hopefully Mike see's this tomorrow and can respond more with his expertise.I think it maybe important if you cannot give your full attension to them because of an emergency, you can also set the whole thing aside and wait till things calm down and your back to being comfortable with it all. Just a thought and like I said Mike will help.Thanks for the feedback and posts. It helps us and it helps everyone involved to see what others are going through and all of us helping each other. That is what makes the world go round.







There is strenght in unity even though there is the individual thing going.I have also learned somethings from others experiences here that have helped me.







So thanks.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Nan

I've been using the tapes for a week. Will report back as I get further into the program.


----------



## BQ

Hi All, Finished the tapes a little over two weeks ago. I'm having some return of sleep problems & have had to listen to side 2 in order to get to sleep most nights since. (I may be addicted







) I have had sucess in driving off some pain using the imagery. I'm able to eat some former triggers, others, not yet. I dunno I'm going to stop trying former triggers for awhile & just eat the ones I found to not cause trouble anymore. I have to listen to sides ? whatever, I think still. I'm not very confident of my self hypnosis skills yet. I guess cause its new like anything else. I will keep everything else going like the good diet, exercise etc I'm more aware of my stress level & can usually down shift that inner engine, again using the imagery & breathing deeply & slowly. The most amazing thing is I don't wake up with IBS as my first conscious thought of the day. I'm regaining control & think I need to continue to use the tapes for awhile. BQ


----------



## Clair

Hi Eric,I'm currently on day 76 - so I'm getting there!I had a bad week last week and I don't know why but this week my bowel has been very well behaved again....so I guess it was just having the odd flare up last week.I've now got a week off work so I'm going on holiday to cornwall so I can slow the pace right down and really relax - which is bound to be beneficial!Overall I'm so much better than I was three months ago both in turns of symptoms and psychologically - my doctor is really impressed.So generally its a big thumbs up for me!Clair


----------



## catherine

I'm almost to day 60 and am doing fine as long as I watch my diet. I find the images popping into my head during the day every now and then without even trying to. It kind of becomes a part of you. I'm still struggling with trying to gain weight and my colonoscopy last week caused me to lose 5 more pounds that I haven't been able to get back so that's frustrating. Other than that I'm plugging along. ------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## GailSusan

Eric, unfortunately, if I wait for things to calm down, it may be a long while. My parents are in their 80's and could live another ten years. Am also trying to sell my home as I have no income due to the severity of my IBS. And, am about to take in my two step-granddaughters who will become homeless in two weeks, but are not steadily employed. I'm an only child and have no support system. I'm a caregiver to many people, but have no one to lean on right now. I do need the tapes, so just need a strategy on how to use them when I cannot get to the tapes due to current (and perhaps, ongoing circumstances). Thanks.------------------***Gail


----------



## ewink

Hi,I will be doing day 21 later today. This weekend will be a challenge to get them done, because we have visiters, but I will do them. I guess they'll have to be quiet for a half an hour







I definitely feel the diference. It seems like I am finally able to lower the doses of some of the supplements I am taking, which is a first in over 3 months! I still have some not so great days, when the IBS and insomnia kick in again, but that is mainly due to grief and stress at this point I think, at least the insomnia is. I am dealing with these, and slowly getting better, but it will take a long time to heal those wounds.I had to take a day "off" on Thursday from the tapes (a scheduled one), and I really missed it! A question for Mike or Eric, would it be ok to do the insomnia tape now, or would it be better to wait until I'm further into the 100 day IBS course or until I'm done with that one? I have been considering buying it, but don't want to risk messing up the process of the IBS tapes by combining the 2.Thanks,Edith


----------



## eric

Gail, if you miss a few days go back a couple days before you left off and start from there. Sorry for the confusion kindof, but its okay to do that and continue as closely to the schedule as posssible. Hope things settle somewhat and let me know if you need any additional help with anything not just the Hypno, it sounds tough for you right now and I and others are more then glad to help as much as we can.Nan, let us know and hope your enjoying them.







If you hit any snags let us know.Clair, it sounds good stick with it and enjoy the vacation and relaxing. I am glad your doing better and the doctor is impressed.







Catherine, they are starting to take hold in your subconcious and that is a very good sign. It means its helping and it will get better. Have you noticed more of an inner calm by any chance? Way to go.







Edith, way to stick to it as that is important and you have a good attitude.







Glad things are starting to improve, you seem to be one of thosee people who this works on a little faster, everyone is really different with this as the old thoughts change and the new ones take their place as well as the physical happenings that take place over time.Hold off on the Insomnia tapes I think until your done with the program. They will also help with this issue in more time as you can more and more able to relax. Afterwards you might want to try the insomnia tape, but you don't want to flood the mind with to much new information all at once.Actually that may even be a problem with IBS, in that the brain can get overloaded with random thoughts and emotions and hence exassperate the symptoms.So stick to what your doing for now and the changes will come in the order they need to.I posted this on a another thread and it may help here some. About thoughts and IBS from Mike. One thing is stress, anxiety and just emotions create physical responces.Many doctors and gastro specialists use this term 'all in your head'. I think they are trying to say, that there is nothing organically wrong. However I have had quite a few discussions about this in the past, the problem lies with the fact that doctors are taught to look for disease and illness. We know IBS is a functional disorder, so I argue that by definition there is something wrong becuase peristalsis is not doing what it should. 'All in the head' is not right, it is an offensive term to those that are looking for solutions.It conjures up the emotion that sufferers are doing it on purpose somehow. However, the majority of us, tend to run things out, before they happen. So along with Stress, there is also a psychological element in our thought patterns that expects us to have dificult IBS days. Running out worries causes us to have anxiety and added stress, which creates a negative physical response. The annoying thing is, this is part of being a human being, its a response which we don't have to even try to do, it all happens automaically. To understand the tapes a bit more, we have to understand stress is not 'out there', stress is how we respond internally to real or perceived external demands. What is a stressful event for one, can be invigorating or relaxing for another. Every thought has a physical response, exactly as Eric says. We can prove this by the feelings of love, anger, jealousy,etc all emotions start with thought ( our interpretation to an event ) , which then leads to physical response. This is even recognised in legislation by recognition of the term Crime of passion - a person might kill another ( an extreme example, granted) becuase they were firing on emotion, which made them pick up the knife to perform the action. That anger began in the thoughts, was interpreted and an action was carried out. All by the release of chemicals and electrical impulses. Police officers see hightened states every Saturday night when people come out of the pubs, we even have our own language for heightend emotion, count to ten is a good example. Count to 10 before we say or respond to something that has annoyed us, basically by giving a bit of time, the response travels through the 7/8ths of the brain that is emotion until it gets to the 1/8th bit of logic and reason, which allows us to stop and think. In effect changes the chemical releases and electricsl impulses - we simmer down. All these physical reactions, along with the more every day concerns of, getting to work on time, what happens if I need the toilet?, do the shops have toilets, etc. every thought produces a physical reaction, good or bad. The thing is, we can choose to learn new coping strategies. Our inner resources can be topped up. Users of the program will have noticed that the first session, is time spent topping up the emotional reserves, making sure they can complete the journey through the program. Patients that come to my practice all go through the same thing, in short we have to be able to have the interal emotional resource to deal with everyday living, as well as changing our thoughts towards IBS. Becuase IBS has affected lives of sufferers so deeply, to try and deal with the IBS before we are prepared would lead to a tougher jouney. So taking the time to top up the emotial batteries as it were is time well spent. Still on stress, it helps too if we remember that the only important moment of our lives is the moment we are living, not the past (although we can change emotions attached to memories to make the past more comfortable for us), or the future that might never come. The other thing that holds us back is the fear that however we are feeling is going to last forever - Nothing lasts for ever, if we want to change! When we throw a ball up in the air, there is a point of time which the ball is neither going up or coming down, that is the moment of change. Users of the program who are feeling much better are changing the way they think, their outlook on life and its events, but I doubt anyone will be able to pinpoint exactly when things started to get better, but they do, and they do so becuase very gently the subconsious mind, which controls the digestive system, begins to realise, that these thought patterns of IBS are no longer needed, the individual as a whole is reminded that it existed very well thank you, without IBS, and can do so again, simply and gently by changing the thought processes, that kept Stress and Anxiety, Guilt etc in control. So the tapes are quite complex in their make up, but when I was doing my early days of research, I remembered that people learn more and easier if we enjoy what we are doing, so by using imagery and suggestion we create the enviroment internally, that allows changes, both emotionally and physically to occur. And becuase we enjoy what we are doing it doesn't seem difficult, and it isn't, its only when the conscious mind tries to control areas it wasn't designed to that problems occur. I might have babbled a bit, but don't expect a doctor to tell you this in this way, becuase their skills are in the organic, and they might just not know how to say what they mean! Hope it helps Regards Mike------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## sickofsick

Back from holidays and still doing great IBS wise. Insomnia and a zillion mosquito bites but this to will pass







Tina


----------



## Nan

Hello Eric - I just completed day #10 of the tapes. I've had the tapes for a long time, but it took a huge change in my workplace to motivate me. Unfortunately, I won't be through a third of the program before I'm faced with major changes. IBS is constantly on my mind right now and the fear of needing a restroom at the wrong time.


----------



## Guest

Hi Eric - I recently finished the 100 days and believe I'm about 75% better. I have been able to go on long car rides (4-5 hrs) without too much anxiety, and physical symptoms are greatly reduced. I still deal with urgency, but the diarreah, anxiety, and cramping are much reduced. I'm hoping to continue to improve even more.


----------



## Mikala1

It seems to go in waves for me. I'm up to day 24. After the first couple of days, as I've previously mentioned, I felt a great calming sensation wash over me. But I've gradually been getting worse. I had a setback with D but I tried not to let it discourage me. However, last week was horrible and I still feel traumatized by it. Is this normal? I did notice an abrupt change and drop in my anxiety, but it seems to have come back in full force.Mikala


----------



## eric

SOS, glad you had a good holiday and still doing well with the IBS.







I forgot are you done with the schedule now?Aloe might help those bites.







Nan, still early for you in the schedule, but by a third of the way you will notice a diffference in how you feel and that anxiousness with the bathroom. Stick with it and it will help you.There was a study on Law students taking their law exam and some did hypnosis before hand to calm themselves and they did verry well on the test as opposed to those who did not do the hypnosis beforehand. You'll get there.







Clair57, thats great and keep us posted on your situation. Sometimes we can help further. Good to hear and its amazing the symptom reduction that can be obtained from Mike's tapes or IBS specific Hypnotherapy.Glad they helped you.Mikala1, hang in there. Sometimes added anxiety or some food or something knocks us for a loop, but you to are still way early into this. That sense of calm will return and things will get better. This is a very gradual treatment, you have already seeen some benefits and it is early so as your mind gets reinforced with more, it will stick more and more each time and hence help more."However, last week was horrible and I still feel traumatized by it. Is this normal?" It is normal to be traumatized by a severe attack especially when things are looking better and your feeling better. But like you said don't get discouraged and try to stay as positive as possible. In the end it will all work out, you'll see.Did your read the mind armies thread by any chance this will help to explain somethings on the changes taking place.Let us know and we can help further for you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## catherine

Eric, I have experienced the inner calm for some years now ever since I have done reading on positive thinking and changing our thoughts. Plus, I have a very strong faith so I can't say I've noticed a huge change in that. I'm still quicker to anger than I would like but I think that's because of hormones.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## eric

Catherine, I hope that this is helping to reinforce and already solid inner calm.







I have focused the inner calm towards that brain in my gut as well as my brain.







A part of the tapes as well.Some of this relaxed state is helping to regulate those hormones of which some 20 I believe are released from the gut.







Hope your starting to feel better from the colonoscopy.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Nan

Eric, Thanks so much for the support! Yesterday was a day off for the tapes and it was the worst day I've had in a long time. I've been eating what I thought was a diet that wouldn't bother me much. I'm so disappointed. It occurred to me that maybe the extreme heat and humidity played a part. I start side 3 today.


----------



## ewink

Eric,Thank you so much for all your support. You and Mike and Dr. Bolen are the best!I think I have the same thing as Nan. The 2 days I've had to take off so far have been really miserable. So I'm not looking forward to Friday, when I have to take a day off again. I'm going to try to make this day extra fun with something special though (don't know what yet, but I'll come up with something). Also, I'm planning on lying down a half an hour in the late morning anyway and do some relaxation exercises. Hope that's ok to do and won't mess up the program.I have another question also. As I have mentioned before, I sometimes get problems with insomnia (can't go to sleep in the beginning of the night). It used to be a lot worse than it has been the last few years, but sometimes it still hits me. Last night I was turning and tossing again (partly due to the heat as well) for a couple of hours, and was wondering if it would be ok to redo that day's tape if that would happen again.If you think that there's any possibility that it might mess up the program even the slightest I would like to know, as I really want to do this right. It has been so very helpful already, that I really don't want to mess with it.Thanks so much,Edith


----------



## eric

Nan, the heat messed with me some yesterday and I saw a few others it did as well, including Edith below.Heat stresses the body. Weather, especially heat can effect our bodies in big ways, its called biometerology.Here is some info. One thing some weather can do is mess with the serotonin in our bodies.However, heat taxes the digestive system, making it have to work harder. http://www.gut-reaction.freeserve.co.uk/bio-meteorology.htm So heat and cold can be triggers.This is just some general info on heat that might help somewhat.Nan, try not to get to dissapointed as it you can set yourself up somewhat that way, it was a bad day and it to will pass, kindof thing.







Let us know how it goes and no problem for the support. Like I said still early, but you will get there, the days you feel better will continue to increase while the days that are rough will lesson. If ya need anything let us know.I will come back to this thread Edith, I am just on my way to the music store.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric

Edith, this"I'm going to try to make this day extra fun with something special though (don't know what yet, but I'll come up with something). Also, I'm planning on lying down a half an hour in the late morning anyway and do some relaxation exercises. Hope that's ok to do and won't mess up the program." IS great and no that won't mess with the tapes at all.







On the insomnia issue, if you are starting to toss and turn, you might try getting up for ten minutes or so and occupy your mind on something for a bit, also reading might help this, sometimes its from your mind wandering all over and if your focused on something it can help. Although eating late isn't the best idea, sometimes food can make you sleepy, a glass of milk if you can drink it, or perhaps a calming herbal tea, like "sleepy time" or something can help.I don't think its a problem to relisten to them, but wait till Mike says something about that just to make sure.Glad your enjoying the tapes and they are helping you, as you progress you'll notice more improvements.







To anyone struggling remember we will help as much as we can and there is a good chance we can with some things, so don't be silent if thats the case.I also want to thank everyone for their kind comments it is very appreciated.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Nan

Hello again! I'm pleased to report that I started side 3, Session 2 yesterday. My stomach was in a knot to begin with. I started listening to the tape and got so relaxed I fell asleep! I wasn't even tired. I had a really good day yesterday. I won't be able to report back on my progress again until next week. Thanks again Eric!!!


----------



## jane93

Hey Eric,I finished the tapes in May and that was followed by the worst bout of C I've had in years....Things have since returned to normal..with occasional flair ups. The C and D are all but gone, but I still get G when I get anxious







Its still difficult for me to eat something and not wonder what my body will do with the food...I ate something funny and got D once and I didn't realize that it wasn't IBS until my husband said he also had D from it. How can you tell if its IBS? I just don't know.However overall I'm much improved. Maybe 70% improvement..which is great. You know I keep hoping for a cure that will make us all better..but I'll take this management tool instead for now.


----------



## eric

Nan, its looking good for you.







Keep us updated when you get back, but looking good so far.







Jane, glad your still doing well and thanks for taking the time to post to this its important I think for us long timers to post as well as the new people. More importantly though is I am glad you had the 70 percent improvement and are well.You know I am a chef, on the food thing you have to try and let that go what happens happens when you eat and its easy to get wrapped up in what ifs that never happen. Maybe you will get food poisoning someday again or maybe not, I suspect everyone gets some minor problems every once in a while. It is because you have IBS this is even and issue really, as we focus on our guts and food we put in it, but work on losing that in your mind as it can drive symptoms. If we can help you with this let us know. I am sure DR Bolen can really help you with the mind part of this and I would be willing to share my food knowledge with you.Glad you posted.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Persistance

Hi Eric, Mike and all.You might say I finished, but, well, the way I listened to side six the last few weeks, you might say I haven't really finished at all. For some reason, I, like someone else who posted here, found side 6 really hard to get into. Again, the old conflict between trying to visualize what was being asked of me, and just letting Mike's voice wash over me, or listening to him, cropped up. That is to say, toward the beginning you're asked to visualize (OK, can I say it?) going to another, very comfortable place. No sooner are you floating around there, when Mike starts reviewing where we were on side 2, 3, 4, 5 and so on, and naturally your mind pictures and you go through those old experiences as he talks. In a sense you "come down" from that other place. Are you supposed to? Some days I would keep trying to stay "up there" in that bubble or whatever, no matter what else Mike was saying, other times I let it go and just concentrated on what he was telling me to remember now. By the end, when he said, "OK, time to come back in the room," I think I was already there.But far worse -- the last 12 days were very hard on me for other reasons. I had my blood tested for cancer recurrance, as I do every six weeks, only this time the results were called in to me -- not two-three days later -- but after 13 grueling days while the doc went on vacation (during which every friend was calling, asking "Well?" and during which I was sure I would soon be hospitalized and in chemo again, and was already planning the hospice where I would stay) (talk about bad armies and a wild, unhealthy imagination!) Trying to get through the tapes every night, I'd nearly give up. My thoughts wandered unmercifully. "It's no use," I'd say to myself. Mike's voice soothed me, as always, but I just wasn't quite "there" until close to each night's ending.The question being -- think I should repeat side six?By the way, I do feel that I'm much better. I don't get the bloating, and I don't have the early morning D anymore. Sometimes, with me, it's hard to tell _what's_ going on because I am experiencing some kind of adhesions or other kinds of pain and sensations from last year's surgery (I think the next tapes I buy should be either for anxiety or whatever the relaxation tape is, or insomnia). At any rate, I probably should repeat some of the old tapes from time to time. Most of the time during 3, it was noisy and hot (yes, that post on how heat affects us was interesting!) -- remember how I was whining about air-conditioning? But to sum up, IBS-wise, I think I've probably made some definite gains.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Persist... (I owe ya an email







)Sorry to hear all about this. Hopefully Mike or Eric will see this, and can give you some good information. But I too put a lot into the imagery; when I finally just listened to Mike's voice rather than the words, the subconscious mind finally did what it was supposed to do. Each session builds on the others, rather than repeating the same session over and over, because those thoughts and feelings linked with the older sessions are left behind as you progress into the next session. You have been through one of the most stressful events anyone can endure, so I don't think that there would be any harm in repeating your sessions from the point where you feel you started being interupted with the heat, etc. and just continue on from there as the schedule indicates. As always, we are here to support, and please know that my prayers and thoughts are with you... Do take care of yourself and keep in touch. ~ Marilyn


----------



## Persistance

LOL, Marilyn -- I don't think I can start all over from 3! I did manage to get very pleasantly, maybe even successfully through 4 and 5. I was really addressing the problems I had with 6. Just couldn't get into it like the others, for whatever reason, and my question was whether I should repeat it?Perhaps I made the whole situation sound worse than it is. In spite of it all, I am overall better. It is difficult, by the way, for someone who is literal-minded not to "hear" what the words are saying. Some nights when I was very very drugged or tired, I fell asleep or barely heard the words. Otherwise, when Mike says, "Then we took a journey up the mountain and you met a wonderful friend," I don't know what I could do short of covering my ears, not to hear and visualize that!


----------



## eric

Persist, glad to hear from you and that you are doing better. I want to wait for Mike to give you advise on this one.One thing I want to say on,"Then we took a journey up the mountain and you met a wonderful friend" and the rest of the visualizations here.The subconcious is like and eight year old so it iss imagery to talk to it, not really the concious mind. I took this visualization as creating an imaginary friend who for me "was impartial imaginary person who could share the pain trials and tribulations we go through with IBS, someone who understands, feels no pain, but has empathy for how we feel. When I was doing the tapes I found when I got to this point, I could actually share then pass off pain to this imaginary person. In a way I believe this is a part of our subconcious, an inner self to tap and help us in feeling better and a way to talk to our subconcious. This was my interpretation of it and perhaps Mike will say something about it here, its just the way it worked for me. There are many aspects of the tapes that work in ways that were designed by Mike for a purpose in working the communication between the gut brain and the brain. Just some thoughts from my own personal experience on this, that may help you. Even though its been a while since I have listened once in a while I can use this technique if I feel something starting to pass the ball, so to speak, to that imaginary friend and hence lift some of the burden off myself.







This may not be exactly what Mike did this for, but it worked that way for me.He will help you out here, but I want to wait for his advise for you. I am glad that they have been helping, any improvements are good improvements and you are dealing with a lot right now. I also want you to know at any time you can call me, email me or Mike for help, on anything.It is hard I know especially and even harder in your position right now, but it is the racing mind we want to slow done and stay focused. The IBS itself is making the mind race, its part of the condition chemically.A thing you might try also is to focus and visualize an army in your blood fighting off any bad cells. I remember reading about a young person with cancer, and the doctor told him (because he liked star wars) to visualize Luke and his friends fighting off the bad cells(Darth vader and his friends). He improved with this, I wish I could find the article.Another one I heard is like visualizing an army of maids cleaning up the bad cells.I hope this is making some sense.I will come back to this if you have questions.I also highy recomend you read this if you haven't. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000370.html Persist, I am very happy to hear from you though you have been on my mind.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest

Hi All,Persist, Side 6 as all sides is a combination of being guided, yet keeping enough 'clear space' for individuals to do their own thing if they feel better that way.All sides are preparing for the next step, the next step after side 6 is ever onwards, a good example is AZmom, and how she improved months after she finished the program. When you hear my voice listen to the sounds of my voice not so much the words,this tend to help anylitical type individuals to meet the needs of both con / subcon.I am sorry to hear you were kept waiting for such an important result, there should be some sort of backup in th esystem to allow hols to specialists but not to the detriment of the patinet.Whe you get a minute, email me on timelineservices###cs.com and if you wish we can discuss a couple of other issues not relevant to this board.Thanks all for your commments







Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ

Oh Well, I'm at the point where I want to like throw OUT my emotional batteries!!! LOL! I'm still struggling with a flare that I'm pretty much certain was triggered by emotional family stress. I no longer feel the stress or the emotions of the family situation, but evidently my guts don't know that







So I'm about to take the Calcium leap. I've been listening to sides 2,3,& 4 mostly every night with perhaps every 4th night I take as a break. I dunno what else to do.It is like there is a switch that gets turned on in there & I can't turn it off. I'm sleeping ok & treading lightly in the fiber dept. but the am D episodes (& at times other post parandial D) & some urgency has returned. This flare is nearly 2 weeks long & it's getting old for sure. I'd like to get a grip on it soon. Also I haven't been using the Levsin or Librax since the first few days of this flare, just so ya know. Any help here would be appreciated. Thanks so much. BQ


----------



## eric

BQ, take the librax when you need it.It does sound like the stress and emotional batteries need to be recharged. Taking it easy on yourself, don't work to hard on this and take an do what you need to do. Everything is management to get to where you need to be. An attack make take a week or two if its a bad one to settle down, and that is the goal to settle down that brain gut and brain axis. Its like being punched in the gut, it takes a while to get back to normal again. With the hypno, keep listening to it and stay focused, so your mind doesn't wander off to the emotional side (worry) of things and this will help to recharge those batteries.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ

Well Thanks Eric, I kinda want to try the calcium instead of the Librax. I'm not having any severe pain. So I'd rather save the Librax for that. I would also like to see if I can find a way to use the calcium, cause I need it any way. There is no way I can eat enough to get the MDR. I will continue with the tapes & hope for the best. I simply don't know how to not have certain issues not get my inner engine going. I'm thinking I would have to do away with emotions period to achieve that! And then again some emotions are healthy no? So I think certain issues will always be triggers for me. I've tackled alot of issues to date & I guess if there are only a few left I'll have to just learn live with them & their manifestations. BQ


----------



## Poconos

I am on day 21.I have had IBS since I was 8 years old, I am now 33.I ordered the tapes pretty much out of desperation. Over the years my symptoms have gotten much better, as long as I'm in my environment and in control. I know exactly what I can and can't eat. Meds have never helped.I feel that in this stage of my life my IBS is 85% caused by psyching myself out. This is how I hope the tapes will help. But listening to them so far, I'm wondering how they will. Actually I fall asleep almost every time. I forced myself to stay awake yesterday so I could really hear what Mike was saying after the first 5 minutes.My major problem is traveling. Any thought of public transportation turns me into a totally different person, according to my husband. I panic. Which results in terrible pain and D. I'm wondering how the tapes will calm down my panic and would like any insight that you may provide.Thank you.


----------



## AZmom1

BQ,I wonder if taking the librax or levsin may help you get the flare-up under control. Perhaps they will stop the symptoms enough to allow the tapes to kick in again.I love your imagery about a switch being turned on. Use this imagery to help yourself! You have made an emotional connection with this imagery, and it may work for you. Several times a day, take time to relax, and use this imagery to "turn off" the flare up. It can be only a few minutes, but do it 4-5 times a day.AZ


----------



## BQ

Dutifully doing what she was told.......ended up takin some Librax yesterday as the pain reared its ugly head. It's my time for a monthly flare, hence the pain. I was hoping to get the orig. flare under control before this "time". Spare me! However the good news is since I made my decision, I'm feeling better & my guts are starting to respond. I ended up taking two Librax yesterday but I haven't taken any today (Imagining away here







) NO, yes you heard right, No upper ab pain today!!!!! TA Da!Great idea AZ never thought to use it that way! Gosh I knew I liked you for a reason







Didn't I tell you all once...."Yeah it's the follow thru I have trouble with"







That's why I'm exceptionally grateful for you all helping me along. Coming up with just the right suggestions & encouragement.This D flare has been most bizarre, I'm telling you it was like my guts were really trying LOL! I could tell the difference between this & pre-hypno flares. I had definite success backing off pain & even D attacks, which was impossible before the hypno. I'm starting the calcium too, as I need it & Linda has been most kind & patient with her help. I was afraid to try it b/4 for fear of C & not being able to tell what was helping me; the hypno or the Calcium. But I wanted to find a way to take it for me bones







and if it helps with the D that would be the icing on the cake. Thanks again & I'll keep ya posted. BQ


----------



## BQ

Poconos, We aren't forgetting about ya here. Falling asleep is no problem, don't worry about it. As you get further along you will notice that some nights you fall asleep a little later than others & those nights you will be hearing the imagining we are talking about that you can then use during the day. Your subconscious is doing the "work" for you while you are asleep, cause that is never asleep. Read some other posts on the last couple "how are the hypno people doing" threads. Here are the urls, just click on them: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000383.html http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000320.html You will see that it is ok to fall asleep. I chose to pick out keywords from what Mike was saying to say to myself when I felt my inner engine running. You are early yet in the program so I expect you will do better & better as you go along. Hang in there ok? And let us know how you are doing.







BQ[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 08-01-2001).]


----------



## Mikala1

Poconos,All it took was reading the key word: travelling to set off my anxiety. Even just the mention of it made my heart race a bit even as I sit here in my office! I suffer from the same thing. Sometimes I remind myself that when I eat and I'm at home 99 percent of the time I won't have an attack, so just because i"m outside my comfortable environment doesn't mean I will have an attack. I try and remember that my mind is making me anxious and it's not based on reality. Obviously this is hard to do, in fact, often I feel it's utterly impossible. But I've been listening to MIke's tapes (Day 33) and I have noticed some difference. It's a little easier for me to calm myself down and work through that anxious period. I feel for you. We're in this together. Good luck


----------



## eric

Poconos and Mikala1, it is still early for you both, but around halfway through you wiill probably notice that you are more calm internally, this happens gradually as the tapes start to take effect.Poconos, don't worry about sleeping at the moment, it will still happenfor you as the brain still takes in information. This isn't subliminal just the way it works.Stick to the schedule and the thing about this is you don't have to work hard at it, as a matter of fact you don't really want to do that,as its working more on the subconcious level as opposed to the concious level.You will find that the system will calm down between the gut brain and the brain, it all works out.You might want to read this for some insight.On hypnosis http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm On relaxation. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric

Just one more important thing to read in all this, if you haven't seen it yet, as it helps to understand IBS. http://www.usnews.com/usnews/issue/000403/gut.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Clair

Hi Eric / Mike,I seem to every now and then lose my motivation to continue with the tapes and its happened again recently. Its not a case of not seeing benefits as you both know they tapes have just been wonderful in helping me comes to terms with my diagnosis and greatly reducing my symptoms.Its just that due to the level of benefits I've got from fairly on in to the tapes I'm so busy getting on and enjoying life that I don't seem to be making time to listen religiously when I should.I also find now that when I listen my mind tends to wander off and I miss what Mike is saying....not thinking negative thoughts just off in fairyland!I must be your most troublesome customer - always falling off the wagon! Please help motivate me again - I want to get to the end of the course but just can't seem to make that final bit of effort. Is it the old mind armies creeping in?Clair


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Clair! Don't worry about your mind wandering off, I did that too! And yes, there sometimes is a sort of rebellion to listening to the sessions...like we are fighting it and we don't know why....but it IS those mind-armies!!! Guess I better bump that topic again







. Don't put too much concern about it; just dutifully listen to the sound of Mike's voice, even if you can;t help from wandering in your thoughts, because somehow, your subconscious knows what to do in the end (no pun intended!







)Take care, and hope this helps a bit!!! ~ Marilyn


----------



## Nan

Hello again! Well, just completed day 21. I have been doing really great, except for this afternoon. I'm not discouraged this time though. It was hot, once again, and my daughter and I took a 2 1/2 mile walk this morning. Afterwards my son wanted all of us to go out to lunch. As soon as we left the restaurant, I could feel the rumbling, etc. Made it home and put in the bathroom time. But, I ate the same type of food I've ordered there many times before without incident. So, I figured it must be the heat, once again, combined with exercise AND too much sweetened iced tea.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Nan, Don't worry about what appears to be a set back...remember that sometimes the changes are gradual and subtle..little by little you have fewer and fewer "attacks", and of less duration, until one day you suddenly realize, hey, I'm not having hardly any, or even rarely! And remember too, that everyone has this from time to time; we automatically attribute it to the IBS. You are still early in the program. As many of us have written before, some may not notice improvement until well after the sessions have been completed. Hang in there...don't worry. It will get better!!! Take care! ~ Marilyn


----------



## Nan

Marilyn, Thanks for the support! I also forgot to add, I had fruit with my breakfast and my plate at lunch had fruit on it. I love fruit, but, cross the line, and you know what happens! Hopefully, this is the start of another great week and a half or more!


----------



## eric

Clair, its those mind armies so try to stick to it.When your doing well is still when you want to be working on it, that has the potential to make it even better in the long run.







You need to finish and stick to the schedule as close as you can. Motivation is that you will feel better, but it has to come from within, even though will cheer you on.







In the future you should even try doing this a couple minutes on your own a couple times a day.I refer to this new article even those its very simple, but it shows what I am talking about and what your doing is a more complex IBS targeted method. http://dailynews.yahoo.com/h/hsn/20010802/...medicate_1.html Let me know, but glad to hear your doing well.Nan, I think the walk and the heat and fruit were probably just to much on the system perhaps. Glad your doing well, especially early on. You have a great attitude and that helps for sure.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## ewink

Hi all,Late last night we just came back from a wonderful and relaxing vacation at the East coast. Doing the tapes was a little tricky at times, but I managed not to skip it once! Just ended up doing them at all odd hours of the day/evening. I ended up being quite a bit less careful about what I ate (it's hard to stick to a limited diet when you're not home), and really did ok. I had a couple of days of mild D and a couple of days of bad C, but overall I did very well. And I managed to not loose an ounce of weight! I normally always loose several pounds on vacation, this is a first! I also managed to do the long flight (with one lay-over) from California to the East coast without Dramamnine! This is a first too. I sipped on cold ginger tea the whole time and wore my seabands. I felt really crummy when I came home, but went to bed and listened to the tape and the nausea subsided! I think doing the tapes helped with that too, just kind of keep me more relaxed about the whole thing. I can get really motionsick very badly, so I'm actually pretty proud of myself.Mike,I am still wondering if it's ok to redo a side at night every once in a while if had have trouble sleeping. I actually did it once last week and it really helped; I was out for most of the tape and slept like a baby afterwards.Thanks for all the encouragement and support to everyone here.Edith


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Edith...just to pop in here until Mike sees this. Yes, it is OK to listen to a favorite session as needed! Not a problem. As a guideline, he suggests at least 6 hrs. between listenings. Take care.


----------



## ewink

Thanks!


----------



## Nan

Hello again! Today is day 30 for me and I've been doing really good. No episodes since I last posted. Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Persistance

Sorry, just getting back here to respond to Eric's and Mike's replies. As you "get" about me, Eric, I think with me it's a thing about -- I'll jinx it if I feel too good! This is a lifelong pattern with me and even previous therapy did not help. Although I am listening to the points you have made about the mind armies getting less and less strong with each day that you allow yourself to feel good. As I told you when we spoke, I am awed by the resourcefulness and --what, ingenuity? -- you used in seeing this friend on the mountain as an empthatic person on whom you could slough off your troubles. I don't know if that was the "designed purpose" of the Companion, but it used the companion well. I don't know that I did, having dithered around from seeing her as a a slant-eyed mystic maiden, right out of a Druid movie, or (mostly -- as a younger version of me, which probably was the most frequent. Then my conscious wondered if I was doing the right thing. Otherwise, I had quite a time trying to picture holding hands with a young woman and flying off with her, feeling closer to males at this point in my life! On the last few times, I let it be a nice male (not nec. romantic) and it felt better to me, but I am such a stickler for what is "Supposed" to be. Well, maybe my subconscious knew. You then said that IBS makes your mind race. I know that even when I'm not having serious health problems, a large problem in my life has has been one of focusing, which extents into my work and every other aspect of my life. I don't know if you're positing a chicken or egg kind of thing ï¿½seems my mind has always raced, pre-IBS (but it does seem to race more when I lay down to do the tapes! Espec. that last episode of Tape 6 when I was in such mental and physical disarray!) (I didn't mention it but I had been having bladder pain and discomfort, less so now, which I had/have trying to get to bottom of). And when I would lay down and try to think about IBS, it just wasn't the main concern). But again, maybe it's also the practice with getting into a relaxation state that's important. As for the cancer cells, your idea about visualizing an army in my blood fighting off any bad cells or an army of maids cleaning them up, I guess, takes my own inwardly voiced anger a step forward. There's that old visualization again. Thanks for so many good vibes.







Mike, Eric has suggested that I repeat my favorite side -- which would be 4-- as well as 2 for four nights each, or perhaps the one which gave me the most trouble (6). I could do that, or I could wait and see if, as with AZ Mom, the changes continue to come. That the subconscious was still at work despite the racing mind during 6. I'd certainly like to move on to one of your other sets of tapes (relaxation or anxiety or insomnia!)Thanks for the understanding re waiting for the results for two weeks while the doc went on vacation! Because I was in pain and thought it might be the cancer (a scan showed it wasn't). that made it a special mind hell! But your understanding is very meaningful to me. I'm about to go through the whole waiting deal again (but not for as long). I will need the sound of your voice!Thank you both for the good wishes and vibes







P.S. After a week of eating out (fast foods) and an antibiotic (which didn't actually cause diarrhea till after it was over!) the gut hasn't been so great this week. Hard to tell where it's at because I've been using an acid neutralizer to sprinkle on my food and, with some calcium carbonate in it, it tends to keep the D in check.[This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 08-13-2001).]


----------



## catherine

Hi everyone. I've reached day 83 and am noticing some things. My body is relaxing more easily when I'm feeling tense. I recognize the tense feeling when I'm around others and am somehow able to conjure up that relaxed feeling I get while listening to the tapes. After doing it every night it just seems to become second nature. I haven't noticed a relief from the pain after eating but the relaxing does help because I seem to tense up if I'm feeling gassy. Nor have I noticed it helping my slow motility.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## Sherree

It's been over a year and I still feel pretty good, especially about the anxiety. I'm looking forward to Mike's new tapes, 'Beyond 100.'


----------



## Mikala1

Hi Ewink!I remember we were on the same day of the tapes (I think I"m on 45 now) Just wanted to tell you I"m glad you had a great vacation. I started to feel consistently better around day 35. For 10 days now I haven't nad any D and I've felt sooo much less anxious.Take care,Mikala


----------



## eric

Persist, Male non-specific, is that what you call Brad Pitt. LOLWe've talked on the phone and I really enjoyed our conversation. I told you a lot there so I am not going to retype it, but I think you saw where all this comes from and leads to better now.







Remember, if you need anything just let me know, I will bash those mind armies for you.







Sherre, the meeting for the support group is soon.







Hope you make it and talk to you there.







Catherine, you are getting it, bare with it and I posted on the other thread for you, but it is doing what its suppose to with you I can tell by your post, its gradual but will build up for you. Hang in theree and stick with it. On the C front use the imagery to move that wheel as much as you can, practice as much as you can in the day, try to get as use to talking to your gut with your thoughts as possible. Let me know.Mikala1, sounds really good and early for you, fantastic.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric

Nan, didn't mean to miss you there, that is great to hear and were are here if you need anything.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest

I am doing much better! The tapes have given me a more positive outlook. One interesting thing that I am noticing is that my symptoms seem to be reversing themselves. What I mean is that I am starting to experience my symptoms in the same way they manifested themselves years ago, rather than the way they had been recently. Does this make any sense??? Anyway, I think the tapes are a God-send. Thanks Mike!


----------



## ewink

Hi all,I'm still doing pretty good, and still getting better. I can actually eat most foods right now, though I still eat white rice and non-fat yoghurt every day too. But I've had pizza, vegetarian lazagna, spaghetti, a couple of (Belgian) beers, whipped cream cake a couple of times, donuts, etc. I can't eat a ton of these things (which is not good for you anyway), but I really don't have to be so careful anymore. I have greatly reduced the number of supplements I'm taking, and am still working on that. I'm almost off of L-glutamine and N-Acetyl-Glucosamine now, splitting up the capsules in small amounts. I guess I believe that taking anything for a long period of time is not such a great idea.Next will be the calcium, I don't necessarily want to cut that one out, just maybe take less of it. I have also gained 5 1/2 pounds since my worst point about 3/4 months ago! So, I'm happy.


----------



## ewink

Mikala,Glad to hear you're doing great too. Yes, I'm on day 45 too today!How did you do with the 2 days off? I did ok. We actually just bought a new puppy (an 11-week-old female German Shepherd), and she's kept me very busy all day. So I guess I'm kind of too busy to do a lot of worrying...







You can email me if you'd like.Take care,Edith


----------



## Persistance

Oh, this is a terrible waste of everyone's time -- I just had to say this: no, no, can't fly away holding hands with Brad Pitt -- Harrison _Ford_!Or what about you and/or Mike, Eric? In a flyin' mood? (oh, I'm mischevious tonight!) Or maybe I'll make it this local rock singer I like (nah, his wife would miss him) I AM getting carried away!







I think the mind armies have trampled right over my brain![This message has been edited by Persistance (edited 08-16-2001).]


----------



## catherine

Persistance, LOL! That's funny!Thanks for the tips, Eric.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------

